# Lailamar's awesome book recommendations!



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

For those who don't know Erica Spindler, I want to tell you one thing:
please try her books!
One of her best books is FORBIDDEN FRUIT (Amazon price 4.9 and a lot of pages to read too! I was hoocked on that book and did not sleep that night at all. I finish the books within 9 hours and next day i went to the bookstore and got all her books. Today once again I will have a pleasure to read them but this time on Kindle.
If you really really want to try her out, start with forbidden fruit and than decide!
YOU WON'T BE DISSAPOINTED! I PROMISE YOU!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a link:


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just downloaded the sample, thanks for the recommendation. I am looking for my next read and 
want something different. So many 5 star reviews at amazon, I figured it is worth a shot!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks interesting. I downloaded the sample as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a good one for the Guilty Pleasures thread!  I downloaded a sample!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It had tons of great reviews on Facebook too (visual bookshelf, love that application)! I liked the sample so I bought it and excited to get to the rest, thanks!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Lailmar -- Thanks for the recommendation! A page-turner, guilty pleasure of a read that takes place in one of my beloved cities...New Orleans.

You might enjoy reading Sin in the Second City. Technically, it's a historical tale of the Everleigh Club brothel that operated in Chicago from 1900 to 1911, but it reads just like a novel. I felt it read very much like fiction, but I liked the idea it was true as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BJ:

To quote _The Virginian _by Owen Wister:

"When you say that, smile!"



Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

lailamar said:


> after all 90% would love this kind of reading and 10% won't. you must be the 10%


It must be 89% will and 11% won't..... I don't read romantic suspense either*.

 <-smile for Betsy.

Mike

* Other than several Elizabeth Peters books that my Mom thought were pretty funny and loaned to me a number of years ago.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I read See Jane Die by Erica Spindler and really enjoyed it! I'm going to sample this one and if it's anything like the other she's pretty good.











Thanks for the recommendation.

theresam


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

Here are few low priced and good read romance books:

http://www.amazon.com/Gabe/dp/B000SEFHAG/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554035&sr=1-43
http://www.amazon.com/Winds-of-the-Storm/dp/B000OI0E04/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554157&sr=1-25
http://www.amazon.com/Murder-by-Mushroom/dp/B000SSULTO/ref=sr_1_51?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554203&sr=1-51
http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Justice/dp/B000W914XG/ref=sr_1_71?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554242&sr=1-71
http://www.amazon.com/Thorns-Challenge/dp/B000NJL8CW/ref=sr_1_75?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554312&sr=1-75
http://www.amazon.com/Born-in-Twilight/dp/B000W912UQ/ref=sr_1_97?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554364&sr=1-97
http://www.amazon.com/Scions-Insurrection/dp/B0015DWL8K/ref=sr_1_128?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554409&sr=1-128
http://www.amazon.com/Twilight-Memories/dp/B000W964JA/ref=sr_1_139?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554460&sr=1-139
http://www.amazon.com/To-Wed-A-Highlander/dp/B001E5JY34/ref=sr_1_144?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230554460&sr=1-144
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-and-Dangerous/dp/B001E641HM/ref=sr_1_145?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230556232&sr=1-145
http://www.amazon.com/Her-One-Desire-Zebra-Debut/dp/B001E52R9C/ref=sr_1_173?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230556292&sr=1-173

these are only few, but i am sure you'll find more great reads on amazon as you browse.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Laila! Downloaded the samples.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Lailamar!

Betsy


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks. I have read a few of these already. I will look into the others.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh. So you know 'Gabe' by Lori Foster is one in a series. I downloaded the bundle of them for 9.99 alittle while back. Still on my need to read list.


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

ok.... now please try this author:
http://kresleycole.com/books.html
I started with the book called "a hunger like no other" an I did not sleep half of the night!!!! I plan to finish this today!

oh....Amazon link to all her books (not bad priced too) is below:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?%5Fencoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=books&field-author=Kresley%20Cole

just follow the sequeance of the books on her site starting with "ahunger like no other".......................BELIEVE ME if you like those kind of books you will be drinking coffee all day long to get u going!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't been "addiced" since I quit playing D&D.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting these. I'm going to try the samples and I'm sure buy a few!

Lynn M


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

lailamar said:


> BELIEVE ME if you like those kind of books you will be drinking coffee all day long to get u going!


Sounds as though you've been drinking coffee all day already.  

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

lailamar said:


> yes and diet soda too.... never enough of coffeine to keep me going! lol....


You might want to consider dialing it back a bit, heh.

Mike


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

Three days ago I have read an awesome book. 
The author is JANET CHAPMAN 
http://www.janetchapman.com/books.htm

IF you love romance and a superb intense reading this one is for you. I completed her 1st book and will be moving to next in next few days. This is an author highly, highly recommended!

Another page turner!

................ps. read her 1st book in Highlander Series.................... and the book on kindle is only $3.99!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

jmiked said:


> You might want to consider dialing it back a bit, heh.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Glad you liked this author!  I have enjoyed all of her books and have her on my "must read" list.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I will give this author a try when I finally get my Kindle.  You and I seem to like some of the same books


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Lailamar -- Thanks for the recommendation and website.  I love the book covers, too


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks for the recommendations...I actually bought Charming The Highlander yesterday ;-p*


----------

